# Working Line Breeders



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Just kicking it around & would like to ad our pk someday. 

When getting into GSDs about 7 yrs ago I had no idea of all the different
lines, colors, etc ! Just thought a GSD was a GSD.  Still learning the diff between the working lines. Have down the German show vs American.

Anyway, just would love to bring a pup up into my world of agility. I love agility
& started my crew at older ages. Just thinking a pup to raise in it would be cool,
fun, etc. 

Would like to keep some recommended nice working line breeders in mind with not over the top costly prices. I have seen many online & I do know of some here with awesome dogs, but don't have them kind of funds.  I not out to breed, just want a performance/companion pet. Would be great to visit breeder in person, view kennel, etc so, would love it to be a OH, MI, KY, etc breeder. Not into the shipping part. 

Temps are a big +, but the looks I love are the dark sables. Love the solid bk also, but we have a rescue that is that so, dark or black sable would be my next choice. :wub: I have seen a few cool bi-colors I love also. LOVE the tar heals & penciling on the toes. Looking for good drives, but not crazy NUT hyper drive that I fear DDR lines might have.  

Would like one that has a on/off switch, can lay down & relax & not be busy 24/7. Loves people & has a friendly disposition. Has good toy drive & just a good all around solid nerved GSD.

I do also keep my eye peeled on the urgent board for a pup in need. I have no prob with rescuing. Just would be nice to know though if the pup would have the drive to do what I want to do.  I'm in no big hurry, just kicking it around. 

I have asked around about males vs females when it comes to competing & up in the air there ? Have 1 female & 2 males now, all fixed. Love them all, but female is a bit pushy/dominate. Not sure how another female in the mix would be ? Just hear too much about bitch fights.  My pk lives together 24/7 & would love it to remain that way.

I have been told, it's not the sex, it's the dog, temp wise & such. I have heard females focus & please better, not sure there.  Since wanting for this sport, not into a huge GSD, just a nice standard sz.

Thanks for any info anyone wishes to pass along.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

If you are really wanting a workingline dog and are aware of their significantly much greater need for exercise than you have ever exerienced, then go for it. When you are contacting the breeders, be very clear about what you want in a dog, what you want to do with the dog, and be realistic about the amount of time you have to devote to the new dog's exercise and training. You can add your color preference at the end of that so long as you let them know it's the last thing on your list and is a preference only given two equally good puppies.

I'm not into two bitch homes due to the potential for serious bitch fights down the road.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

What's your definition of "over the top prices?" $1200-$1800 seems to be the going rate for a well-bred working-line pup, at least where I live.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Elaine.............

Thanks for the fast reply. 

Well our female now is go, go, go so, have a taste for that, but she isn't crazy nut hyper vocal drive. Just know the males seem to be more laid back & settle down faster. 

Yes, do fear that with females, but then I hear others say, no issues.  But then I think 3 males..................  This is my first GSD pk. Love the breed & will have no other. I run a tight ship here, but you can't stop every tiff.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Even a low drive workingline dog has more energy than a regular dog. You need to think long and hard about whether now is the time to get one. Also, I had four dogs for a lot of years and that's a lot of dogs especially if you get a puppy that needs so much of your time. I didn't - and still don't - have a life outside of dogs and work, no time or money to do anything else. I always had a male only household and I always had to be on top of them to keep peace and order in the herd. It can be done, but only for the very dedicated person.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Elaine,

Didn't say was getting a pup next wk. LOL 
Just thought I would ask about working line
breeders w/o me picking on my own. Thought
someone might direct me so I can keep them in mind.

I know the time & dedication to having many dogs. 
Three is good, four would be my limit.
Seems I am always going to classes or shows.  I am having
fun doing so & enjoy it.
I am a stay home mom helping hubby out with his shop
so, dogs are with me alot.

I know all working lines can't be crazy & can't be any 
worse than my busy female or rescue that is great until
something that excites him happens.  My most laid back 
is by far our West German showline boy. Do love that, but
also seeking a nice working focused agility dog. 

All GSDs need a job, just working lines a bit more.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have one of Wanda's dogs, (kleinenhain), love her to death, wanda does alot of agility with her dogs, here's her website Home - Kleinen Hain German Shepherds


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Would be great to visit breeder in person, view kennel, etc so, would love it to be a OH, MI, KY, etc breeder. Not into the shipping part.


2 recommendations for you in MI. You probably already have these on your list but just in case you don't;

(Working German Shepherd Breeder in Michigan, by Wildhaus Kennels )

Zu Treuen Händen


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Vinnie,

Thanks so much for your reply. I know of 2 out of the 3 kennels you gave me. Do love their dogs, sure great dogs & great breeders, but funds can't go that high.  Wish they could, but being that I have a college student, can't budge that high.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Their prices are pretty average/standard prices. You might have a hard time finding lower prices for a good WL puppy. Have you thought of looking at rescues or a dog that is a bit older?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Vinnie,

I know price does put a limit on it to a degree , but sure there's others out there that ask a bit less for good dogs.  Might not be titled dogs (I know is a plus), which is no big issue, just as long as health & temp is good. 

I spend lots of time on the urgent board so, yep, keep my eyes open. I have rescued & if I did again, would want a pup. Older is a bit harder. Still dealing with slight issues with our boy. Love him to pieces & wouldn't trade him for nothing. If I can get issues worked out, hope to show him someday. In that case, just might be my cool agility dog.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

What price range are you looking at?

Only one of those 3 breeders states pricing on their website. I assume you've contacted the other 2 already and know what they charge.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Ok - very old thread from when I was trying to help a cousin find a puppy. If you can ignor some of the junk in there, I think you'll find some very helpful advice that might be really useful to you.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-puppy/94569-looking-puppy-mn.html


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I must say that I have been completely and totally impressed with my new pup, Nyxie, from Christine at Blackthorn Kennels in Virginia. Yeah a little far to drive - about 9 hours from Cincinnati but this pup has been even better than I ever imagined. Her temperament is solid and she has drive but not over the top and beyond my control. She is fun to train and a goofy pup too. She has not been nippy with the kids either - it's like she came knowing not to mouth people (thanks Christine!). Her toys she shows no mercy to though! She is very friendly and good natured. Maybe you can keep her dogs in mind for the future and the drive to her place is quite beautiful!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

DDR dogs with over the top "nut" drives. Never seen one yet. DDR dogs have about the same level drives as West Showlines...some west SL have more prey drive than DDR. And I own and have owned DDR dogs for past 12 years.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

cliffson1 said:


> DDR dogs with over the top "nut" drives. Never seen one yet. DDR dogs have about the same level drives as West Showlines...some west SL have more prey drive than DDR. And I own and have owned DDR dogs for past 12 years.


Ok, thanks for the info. 

Is it the Czech, West German with the more drive then ? How's the combo with DDR added or say a Czech DDR dog ?

For some reason, had in my head DRR had the most drive.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

How about:

Spartanville Shepherds

Beautiful dogs and Constance seems like a nice lady.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> How about:
> 
> Spartanville Shepherds
> 
> Beautiful dogs and Constance seems like a nice lady.


I have been to this site many times & do love the looks of the dogs, nice, dark, & beautiful ! :wub: Just can not go that in price.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

LuvourGSDs said:


> I have been to this site many times & do love the looks of the dogs, nice, dark, & beautiful ! :wub: Just can not go that in price.



Oh. 

I wish you the best in your puppy search! I would suggest Randy Tyson, but they are in California.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm loving this thread. i too want a working line. I have a breeder in mind i REALLY want to go to when i have the chance but i'm also looking at other breeders so all these suggestions are helping me out too!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

LuvourGSDs, you say you don't want to(I think the phrase "can not" is an excuse, there is always an alternative) pay the going price for a working line. 
What I would do (and did) was just slow down and save more $ to be able to afford a pup from a good kennel. 
If you say you can only afford 5 or 6 hundred, then are you are _supporting_ a breeder that does NOT do all the health testing, titles to make sure they are breeding breedworthy progeny.
IMO, if you don't want(not can't) to support a good breeder, then go with a reputable rescue instead of supporting the breeder that breeds with shortcuts.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I told her what she needs to do is (for the next year or so) say 'All I want for Xmas/Birthday/Valentines Day/Halloween... is CASH!' That way she can continue to research while she saves!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> LuvourGSDs, you say you don't want to(I think the phrase "can not" is an excuse, there is always an alternative) pay the going price for a working line.
> What I would do (and did) was just slow down and save more $ to be able to afford a pup from a good kennel.
> If you say you can only afford 5 or 6 hundred, then are you are _supporting_ a breeder that does NOT do all the health testing, titles to make sure they are breeding breedworthy progeny.
> IMO, if you don't want(not can't) to support a good breeder, then go with a reputable rescue instead of supporting the breeder that breeds with shortcuts.


Thanks................... 

I am not saying I'm not willing to pay say $800 area from a good breeder with good dogs, which I know is out there, I just mean, the 1,200 & up prices, I just can not go that even if I did save. That's alot on a dog. I know (could/might/would) be a great dog, but even before I knew alot this about breeders (good/bad, we all have been there) I still feel I have 2 great GSDs that I got as pups.  Hey, even our rescue is a great dog. :wub: Just saying, it helps to know the breeder/lines/health & all, you just got to pick one that's affordable to what you are willing to pay for a dog. 

I understand the amount of time/money/titles/etc breeders put into their dogs & they deserve to recoop some of their money, but makes it hard somewhat for people that would love a good dog to do a sport with & not use to breed. I respect good breeders................ 

I am no means gonna get a pup tomorrow, just thought I would ask some of ya about breeders with nice working lines & not be 100% pushed in the top 3 more costly breeders. Thought some might point me to other good breeders with not real expensive dogs. 

If wanting a solid bk & were close to crookedcreek, I am sold 100% on their dogs, love them bk pups ! :wub: Price is fair IMO also..........

Sure don't mind rescuing, just hard to find pups + they fix them too early & hate that.  

Yes, MRL............................. Play to lotto, lotto, lotto LOL Which I never ever do ! :wild:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The more costly breeders would be the ones like Kreative and Kraftwerk. $1200-$1800 is absolutely normal and reasonable for a working line dog from a reputable breeder, definitely not what I'd consider a "top" price, especially compared to the rest of the breed where show lines are going for $2500 on the low end. It's not like we're trying to beat a dead horse but probably no one here can even recommend a breeder under $1000. Generally a "good dog for sport" goes for a fair price.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

In the grand scheme of things in a dog's life, paying $500-600 more for a working pup is really not that outrageous ... this is just my opinion. I agree with Lies, $1200 - $1800 is normal for WL GSD.

I wonder how much those agility BC pups go for? I know you can get a good working line malinois pup for about $800 to $1000.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

You have not been recommended expensive dogs at all. All those breeders are a very "fair" price and quite average. 

If your budget is $800 under any circumstances I would 110% percent say to take your time, find a great rescue, and donate a few hundred $$ or put the extra money you save into some great training and maybe a few shows with your new dog.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

OK, knew this would turn into a biggie price & judgement wise.  Sorry I asked. I feel $800-$1,000 you can get a good WL dog.  Just seems the ones pointed out are $1,200-$1,500 & up. Sorry, just saying don't see myself paying that & know & feel there are others out there in my price range. Just thought I would ask.  I have one in mind.......  

~Thanks~


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You might be able to get a WL dog from that price but probably not from someone who is truly training and working the dogs. Your price range is totally up to you, I won't tell you that you should save more. I'm just saying that I've yet to come across a reputable WL breeder that actually produces dogs FOR sport and work for $800 or less. There's a difference between just breeding working lines, and breeding working dogs.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

LuvourGSDs said:


> OK, knew this would turn into a biggie price & judgement wise.  Sorry I asked. I feel $800-$1,000 you can get a good WL dog.  Just seems the ones pointed out are $1,200-$1,500 & up. Sorry, just saying don't see myself paying that & know & feel there are others out there in my price range. Just thought I would ask.  I have one in mind.......
> 
> ~Thanks~


It's not judgement - I don't think anyone here can think of a breeder they would recommend who sells their dog at the prices you are looking at. 
I know there are working line breeders who sell at that price range, but in my book, they are just gloryfied BYB's, buying titled dogs and breeding them, them, but not really knowing the strengths and weaknesses of the dog since they do not have the background experience of having worked and titled dogs, nor are they gaining the experience of working and titling the dogs they have. 

I thought paying an adoption fee of 350$ for Keeta was a lot - but when I started looking to get a dog from a breeder, I waited and saved up.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Jason L said:


> In the grand scheme of things in a dog's life, paying $500-600 more for a working pup is really not that outrageous ... this is just my opinion. I agree with Lies, $1200 - $1800 is normal for WL GSD.
> 
> I wonder how much those agility BC pups go for? I know you can get a good working line malinois pup for about $800 to $1000.


I'm not out to get a dog just to be a top agility (MACH) pro or something. Not going to get a breed of dog just to Q & win all the time. Mals aren't even on my list nor any other dog.  I just like the looks of the dark sable WL dogs & thought *someday* a pup would be cool to raise up into agility + I have learned alot about dogs & training dogs in general in the last 3 yrs.  I have 2 German WL & 1 show. All can & do agility.  I enjoy the sport & it's for F*U*N, I'm not a super competitve person.

You know, some of the people I have met in this sport & their dogs are pretty kick butt are rescued dogs.  We don't lable them as bad b/c they were adopted for $55. I know we shouldn't fuel nor buy from byb's & I respect that. But I truly feel just b/c you paid under $1,200 your dog isn't grand.  Hate it when dogs are labled as byb dogs for that reason. Little diff when it's $100.  Some people try hard, care, love, title, etc their dogs & ask less. Heck some are labled bad b/c they don't have a website.  I know a very well known breeder that's been breeding for over 30 yrs now, that don't have a site nor ask them prices. 

I will not keep fueling the fire here, not that type of person.  Will continue my search & if it happens, it happens. Not in a hurry, loving my crew now.

~Thanks~


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If I'm paying *any* amount of money, it's *only* going to be to a person who's breeding practices I believe are ethical and reputable and whose dogs I truly believe are correct examples of the breed, not because they have a dog that might work for what I want and looks like I want and is affordable. No one is saying the dogs are any more or less worthy of love and care. It's all a matter of what you are comfortable with supporting. When I buy a dog I don't feel I'm just getting the dog I wanted and that's that. I want to support the _*breed *_as a whole, and I can't do that by buying from someone who I don't believe is contributing to maintaining the breed in it's correct form and function. Others may not feel the same commitment, and that's just fine, but you cannot assume that breed fanciers are trying to put down BYB dogs and rescue dogs. Honestly, it's a bit offensive that this thread is implying those that *do* spend the time to research and save are somehow putting down other people's dogs or the fabulous work that rescues do every day. I feel the exact same way I do about rescues as I do about breeders, I hold them to the *same* standards (besides breed form and function). There are more rescues near me that I WONT adopt a dog from than those I will (and the ones I will I already have adopted multiple animals from, more animals than I've purchased from reputable breeders). I believe most of the posters in this thread have rescued a great deal of animals or are still currently involved in rescue.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Jen, if you have experience, knowledge of the pedigrees, and know what you want in a dog, you can get a good working line dog for any price, even for free. You can find a good dog in a farmer's barn, or a pet owners oops litter, or BYB, or commercial kennel, or owner's surrender, or shelter, anywhere. But you do need to know what you are looking for, and be able to weed trough unstable dogs. If you have this ability and trust yourself then who is the breeder does not really matter, an Amish BYB or a best of the best, just keep looking in your price range. If you do not feel comfortable with making a decision on a pup completely on your own and accept the concequences then go for a good breeder and pay the price for someone else's knowledge and experience. Working lines are all about balance of drives, and if at least one drive is skewed then you will have to invest many times of your puppy's purchase price into managing your dog. 

Good luck!

PS Just reread your first posting.


LuvourGSDs said:


> Would like one that has a on/off switch, can lay down & relax & not be busy 24/7. Loves people & has a friendly disposition. Has good toy drive & just a good all around solid nerved GSD.


 You actually ask a lot  This package comes with a pup from a very good breeding, and everything on your list is a genetic trait.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't have anything against rescues. Out of my three dogs, two are rescues and one of them is training in agility. I am just saying when you look around at the breeders that get multiple mentions in this thread and other threads about WL puppies, you will find the price range to be remarkably consistent. 

Btw, I agree with everything Lies wrote in her last post.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

OK, I'm really confused as to the direction this thread has taken? As far as I can see, people are not judging at all, just telling you what the market standard is...and encouraging you to go the rescue route if you are on a budget well below the averge.?? You will likely have a much greater chance of finding a stable young adult in rescue than scrimping by and staying within a very low budget. When you are searching well below the "average" its going to be much, much harder to come across something reputable. Impossible? Probably not. 

I haven't seen a single person imply that a rescue dog is not on par for what you are looking for compared to a the standard "low cost" breeder.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Another option is a co-own. Though you have to have a good relationship with the breeder and make sure you can and will hold up your end of the contract.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

If you like CC's dogs, why not go with one? I personally like her dogs, tho she is doing schutzhund with them, it sure sounds like they can and are doing other things. She isn't much higher than what you want to spend.

Also, I would not discount a rescue, my rescue girl was a phenomonal agility dog, with a variety of titles on her, she ranked #4 in the us akc agility rankings in 99/00. 
She didn't initially cost me a dime, tho she ended up costing me probably thousands later in life w/medical issues I wouldn't have traded it for the world


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I know there are great breeders out there not charging over $1,000 for a good WL pup. I have titled my own (started training her when I got her at 9wks). I have OFA hips/elbows, CERF (twice now), Cardiac check. It is not extremely expensive for me to have all this done. I only have the one dog. Researched her bloodlines and breeder before purchase. I purchased her for $900 4 1/2 yrs ago. I think her breeder is now charging $1,000 for pups. Inflation maybe? But that is not outrageous. She titles, health checks, has guarantee and contract. I am still only charging $1,000 for this next litter too. We are out there, just have to look for us. (Kinda hard to find me, I dont have a website). When looking for studs for this next breeding, I was shocked at how many breeders dont title or do health checks on their studs. You should have at the very least one or the other. Health checks speak for themselves, and titles speak for the temperament of the dog.Anyway I think I drifted way off topic, sorry.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I would contact Kim at : www.Justk9s.com
We have a total of 3 all DDR bloodline puppies from her (between myself & a friend).
They are not "high drive" dogs, actually they are the opposite.
They have very nice "balanced drives"...with an off switch.
My female has a little more "prey" drive than her brother (who has more of a civil side)....but all 3 are sound in body & soul.
*My SL young dogs seem to have more "drivey behaviour" at times, than the WL pups.*
JMO
Robin


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Our WL pups from Kim are doing excellent in training.
They have so much confidence & are EXTREMELY eager to please...it makes training a very rewarding experience.
I love having a balanced dog, that can & WILL do whatever I ask of them (and more)...while remaining calm & confident. Their ability to switch "drives" as needed or warranted is quite appealing.
OMG?!..I'm with Cliff on this thread.....
Robin


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Robin, LOL, almost lost my coffee....keep it up and you will lose the respect of some for that comment...haha!
BTW, I agree that Justk9 is breeding some nice dogs that meets OP original description.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks all for the replies.  

I'm not a person to get in your face & bash ya. If I feel right or wrong, will express myself, but try not to be rude. Life is too short in person or via net
to fight with people. 

I knew I was taking a risk asking here, but really didn't think of a dog being in the $800-$1,000 or tad less (would be good) a glorifed byb breeder.  I don't think they would like to be labled as that, esp if their doing excellent with care, health, titles, etc, but not charging high cost of pups. Not sure how breeders are still selling pups in todays economy.  

I'm not in any hurry. Just wanted to ask & see if any would know of any breeders out there that has great dogs, but more in our price range. You do have to budget yourself.  Yes, them wonderful dogs from awesome breeders would be great, but like buying a car, house, etc, you got to budget.  I know, save, save, save. I just feel, you can find what you want & be a awesome dog, but be more in your price. I am asking alot like one poster said for a good solid dog with great drives, but that on/off switch. 

I do want the higher priced breeders to know, your dogs are awesome, nice looking, etc & I respect all you do.  I not bashing any of ya based on price. Just where I think it's wrong is people saying just b/c you didn't pay top notch from a high profile breeder, then your dog isn't a good dog or is a glorifed byb dog.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Good post-good luck with your search


----------



## riorider (Jul 21, 2009)

Even thoughthey are not in your area, I would strongly recommend www.candlehillshepherds.com Elizabeth raises wonderful working dogs, but with nice off switches. Her dogs are phenomenal. And she will discuss pups with you even if you don't buy from her. 

I kind of fell into her looking for something else, and have found my dog to be perfect for me. She takes great care in finding the right pup for the owner. I wanted a dog to train for SAR, and I got one- 4 national SAR certifications before the age of two. And she has gorgeous black sables (which is what my dog is).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Good breeders have no concern for the economy, most of the time they are breeding with the intent of breeding a dog THEY would be happy to keep and work or breed. The rest of us are just lucky to have the opportunity to buy the ones that aren't held back. 

I certainly would not refer to anyone here as a "higher priced" breeder. Higher priced working line breeders are selling puppies for 2 or more times as much as anyone on here. I don't know anyone on this board who is selling puppies any higher than the normal if not lower range, including the show line breeders.

Of course BYBs don't "like" being labeled as such, but that is generally the term used to describe those who are not doing the proper health certifications, training, and titles. What usually stands out to me about less than stellar breeders is that they really don't know what they are breeding. If a breeder doesn't have a lot of experience training and working dogs, how do they really know that their dog has this or that "drive" or possesses sound nerves and an off switch? How can they tell you the puppy will be great for something like Schutzhund or agility when they do not consistently train and title dogs in these venues? Like Oksana said you can probably get lucky and find what you are looking for for your price point but YOU have to really know what you are looking at and how to pick and be comfortable with the type of breeder you are supporting.

Yes, everyone has a budget and has their limits, but the comparison makes more sense if you were to say you wanted a 5 bedroom 4 bathroom 3000sq foot home for under 100K. It's not the budget that's the problem, it's finding what is being asked for the price.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I thought the whole point of getting a puppy from a reputable breeder was to get the best idea of what type of dog you will end up with as an adult. There are certainly no guarantees, but you narrow the possible outcomes this way. 
The work/testing that such breeders do to title the dogs to prove temperament, drive, health etc is costly and time consuming. So if you want a dog with certain traits why not save up and go the route that would be the best bet to get what you want in a dog?


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

> Good breeders have no concern for the economy, most of the time they are breeding with the intent of breeding a dog THEY would be happy to keep and work or breed. The rest of us are just lucky to have the opportunity to buy the ones that aren't held back.


Well....I hold dogs back but I sure don't want to hold ALL of them back. You are kidding right Lies? The economy certainly plays into this and even those big time European breeders, who everyone lines up to buy dogs from "just because", are being impacted by the economy. I worry all the time about that for so many reasons other than the one you listed. It is a serious consideration.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Well I'm sure it effects everything to an extent (vet prices, dog food prices..) but I don't see it as the only consideration for whether or not to breed a litter. If it really is just supply and demand, it doesn't seem like too many breeders are having trouble selling puppies. Many seem to have more demand than supply. I just don't see very many people complaining that $1000 is a high end price for today's economy. I just spent the last year looking to buy a puppy and didn't see any I was interested in except one for that low. Several people in my neck of the woods have been on waiting lists for quite some time. For me the dog is really the least of the expenses. I'm much more concerned with a major medical emergency or being able to afford to continue with Schutzhund and other training. Before I got Nikon I looked at some litters from the same places I looked this time around and the prices are the same, but in that time frame just the dog food has gone up almost $10 a bag.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

I didn't say it is the only consideration. If it were, I would have quit breeding by now. You said "no concern". You would have to be really foolish not to consider it at all and I can't imagine there are many "good breeders" operating that way.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What I mean is, I've never asked a breeder "So why did you do this pairing?" and have them mention "We needed money b/c of the economy" or "We planned to do it earlier but didn't have enough buyers so we are doing it now". Maybe I'm asking the wrong questions or talking to the wrong breeders but it's just never come up, so it didn't seem like much of a concern when deciding which pairings to breed.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Vandal said:


> Well....I hold dogs back but I sure don't want to hold ALL of them back. You are kidding right Lies? The economy certainly plays into this and even those big time European breeders, who everyone lines up to buy dogs from "just because", are being impacted by the economy. I worry all the time about that for so many reasons other than the one you listed. It is a serious consideration.


Thanks, well stated............... 

The economy has played a big roll in pet owership today ! Do you look on the urgent board ? So many wonderful dogs on there b/c of OTI, lost home, breeder dumped, etc ! Very sad. If I were rich, would save them & start a rescue. 

I find it hard that a good breeder doesn't think about this, people not having the funds to buy their dogs.  In this case, why breed ? You as a breeder can't keep them all. If wait list & pups are all spoken for before born, diff story, other than that, you have pups that need sold.

I just know that the economy has to come into play to a degree & so wondered about this ? Many people, like you & I are effected one way or other.  If not, your a real lucky camper.  In today times I consider being able to keep up on training classes & entering shows a blessing b/c it's just a hobby. I love our dogs to death & treat them as family, but they are pets, our companions. :gsdhead:

While some might not have $1,200-$1,500 up to spend on a dog, I truly don't believe pups under them prices are junk. Also, that a breeder has to prove the best of the best with websites & such to be consider good in others eyes. 

We will all tend to disagree with one another here & like I said, not into that.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

No one said dogs under $1200-1500 are junk! There are plenty of people on this board who wouldn't trade their adopted, free, low priced etc babies for anything! You seem to have specific requirements/goals in mind for your pup. The best way to obtain a puppy that will grow up to suit your needs is to go with a responsible breeder with the same goals as you in mind with their breeding program. Right now you have 3 other GSDs that aren't able to suit these needs, otherwise you wouldn't be looking for a fourth.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Kris10 said:


> No one said dogs under $1200-1500 are junk! There are plenty of people on this board who wouldn't trade their adopted, free, low priced etc babies for anything! You seem to have specific requirements/goals in mind for your pup. The best way to obtain a puppy that will grow up to suit your needs is to go with a responsible breeder with the same goals as you in mind with their breeding program. Right now you have 3 other GSDs that aren't able to suit these needs, otherwise you wouldn't be looking for a fourth.


Ok gotcha...........  

Well, back in these post was mentioned pups around $1,000 or less are just glorifed byb pups. The statement didn't set right with me, sorry. 

I agree, my $55 rescue I would not trade for the world. :wub:

All 3 of our dogs do agility, but only compete with 1, our female which is going to be 7. I only have mentioned that I was kicking around getting a pup to bring up into agility b/c started my crew as adults. They all will do, but like I said, only the female shows enough interest.  Rescue would be killer at it, but has issues we continue to work on. Want them issues under somewhat control before taking in the show setting, not sure he will be able to do, we'll see. Other male is big at almost 90 lbs so, tires out & don't have the drive to do like the other 2.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I know of some collie breeders who sell "Pet/Companions" start at $800 and the show potential puppies cost more. So no, just because a dog is $800 doesn't mean it is from a glorified BYB as long as they show, title, health test their dogs, and have a goal for their breeding program. I think that is the same with other breeders. I would expect show potential or working potential dogs to cost more than Pet/Companions.


----------



## Marie H (Oct 6, 2010)

Maybe you could contact some of the reputable breeders and see if the economy has caused some buyers to return thier dogs. It might be a way to get a well bred dog from a breeder you admire for your price range. Just a thought.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I got my Zoe for free though her litter mates were sold for $800-$1,000. Both parents were health tested, OFA'd, and though they weren't titled they came from parents who were. Zoe's parents do have their CGC's and went through Dog Sense training so they did invest in some training, just not titling. Are they BYB's? By definition yes, but I got a dog who is an amazing family companion, intelligent, healthy, and everything I could ask for. She's a little sharp with strangers in the home though we are working on this and it is improving immensely She is WL with an off switch, drivey outside, and definitely needs her off leash romps and lots if tug and fetch- but seriously every LBD I've had has been like this. As far as money rescue is an option, saving over the next year slowly, or buying a cheaper dog who has at least had parents who were health tested and OFA'd. For me because competition with my dogs isn't an option right now it is the health testing I look for so do your research and inquire about local ads for GSD's for sale in your area. I'm sure you'll be able to find a decent agility dog and companion in your price range it just may take a little longer


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Keep looking adn talking to people. My dog's breeder sells her puppies for $800-1200 depending on the pup. For $800, the dog is on limited registration and has to be speutered. That however, does NOT mean that they aren't good quality, they just aren't what she is looking for in her litter. She hasn't bred anything in 3 years though. 

The economy does affect dog prices but not as much as other things IMHO. I'd be more than glad to pay up to $1500 for the right dog from the right breeder. I did a Co-own wth my current GSD and it has worked out wonderfully!!! Co-owns aren't for everyone though.


----------

